# 5.20s



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

:0


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

Slowly but surely. Many manufacturers don't want to carry the liability of a bias ply tire anymore. Of course many are still made for some classics/farm/off-road equipment but 5.20's are a small tire in that market now. Even many classic car owners opt for radials because they even last longer on cars in storage. And as far as driving goes, they can't handle the heat build-up as well as a radial tire. Depending on what you want, it's probaly best to go with a similar-sized radial like most others.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

That bad cause 5.20s look really nice on rims.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah if i find another set of 520s ill get them :cheesy: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 29 2003, 08:53 AM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

5.20'S THAT LOWRIDERS USED WERE PRODUCED BY DENMAN, AND PREMIUM SPORTWAY.


HAVE PATIENCE, THEY WILL BE PRODUCED AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

cant wait for that  mines are new but ill get other set if i find one


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

5.20's are a beautiful tire but that say the whitewall turns brown fast.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Oct 29 2003, 11:04 AM
> *5.20'S THAT LOWRIDERS USED WERE PRODUCED BY DENMAN, AND PREMIUM SPORTWAY.
> 
> 
> HAVE PATIENCE, THEY WILL BE PRODUCED AGAIN. :biggrin:*


 :0  Thats good :cheesy:


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

5.20s are the shit. I'm trying to hunt some down 2 but they are so fucken hard to find. I've called Texas,California,Colorado,Arizona, nobody has them if anybody has any info on where i can find them please let me know. I really want a 2 sets. Help a fellow lay it low homie out :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice man_@Oct 29 2003, 02:43 PM
> *5.20s are the shit. I'm trying to hunt some down 2 but they are so fucken hard to find. I've called Texas,California,Colorado,Arizona, nobody has them if anybody has any info on where i can find them please let me know. I really want a 2 sets. Help a fellow lay it low homie out :biggrin:*


 I KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM.
I HAVE 13" 5.20'S W/ EXTENDED W/W PLENTY OF SETS
AND 14 5.20'S REGULAR ONLY TWO SETS


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Oct 29 2003, 02:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (King Of Rimz @ Oct 29 2003, 02:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--caprice man_@Oct 29 2003, 02:43 PM
> *5.20s are the shit. I'm trying to hunt some down 2 but they are so fucken hard to find. I've called Texas,California,Colorado,Arizona, nobody has them if anybody has any info on where i can find them please let me know.  I really want a 2 sets.  Help a fellow lay it low homie out    :biggrin:*


I KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM.
I HAVE 13" 5.20'S W/ EXTENDED W/W PLENTY OF SETS
AND 14 5.20'S REGULAR ONLY TWO SETS
 [/b][/quote]
you got to hook a brother up!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER+Oct 29 2003, 02:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOBO MEMBER @ Oct 29 2003, 02:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got to hook a brother up![/b][/quote]
LET ME KNOW MIGUEL WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

I want a regular whitewall (small whitewall) if you can get those let me know i'll take them if the price is right 5.20 x 13 



Last edited by caprice man at Oct 29 2003, 03:48 PM


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*13" 5.20's available for $65.00 ea.* (_1" or 2" White Wall available._)

*Available for pick up only sorry no shipping
Call ahead, limited quantities left.*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 29 2003, 07:22 PM
> *13" 5.20's available for $65.00 ea. (1" or 2" White Wall available.)
> 
> Available for pick up only sorry no shipping
> Call ahead, limited quantities left.*


 why dont you ship, well it dont matter, those white are too big


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Oct 29 2003, 06:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Oct 29 2003, 06:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Envious Touch_@Oct 29 2003, 07:22 PM
> *13" 5.20's available for $65.00 ea. (1" or 2" White Wall available.)
> 
> Available for pick up only sorry no shipping
> Call ahead, limited quantities left.*


why dont you ship, well it dont matter, those white are too big[/b][/quote]
What do you mean by _"those white are too big"_ ? If your referring to the 1", it's really like a 3/4" but most people refer to them as 1".


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

FIRESTONE MAKES A 5 20...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

how much do those run?


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

sup all

would a 5.20 be the same size tire as a 155 / 80 radial???

are premium sportways still in production at all???

what are the best brands in a radial???

peace 

Lee


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Oct 30 2003, 10:41 AM
> *sup all
> 
> would a 5.20 be the same size tire as a 155 / 80 radial??
> ...


 yeah they pretty much the same size tire but 5.20's look better but mostly show cars only use them.


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

ahhh thanks!!!


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

The 155/80s are actually a little wider than 5.20s, and of course, so are 165s. But that's what people generally use as replacements for 5.20s on their rolling stock. And the sidewall of the radials are a little shorter, as the 5.20s are actually 100-series.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Oct 29 2003, 08:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Oct 29 2003, 08:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by _"those white are too big"_ ? If your referring to the 1", it's really like a 3/4" but most people refer to them as 1".[/b][/quote]
the skinny white wall is smaller that 3/4. if you have some I will buy them, and I will arange to have UPS pick them up and charge it to our business UPS account. Are the Premium Sportways???


----------



## kdub (Oct 24, 2003)

could someone post a picture of a 5.20 on a rim? i'd like to see it..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kdub_@Nov 2 2003, 10:11 AM
> *could someone post a picture of a 5.20 on a rim? i'd like to see it..*


 maybe if you delete that ugly pic in your avatar.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Nov 2 2003, 09:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Nov 2 2003, 09:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kdub_@Nov 2 2003, 10:11 AM
> *could someone post a picture of a 5.20 on a rim? i'd like to see it..*


maybe if you delete that ugly pic in your avatar.[/b][/quote]
Hey that picture looks tight with the 13s vogues tires. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutlass+Nov 2 2003, 12:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Baller 82cutlass @ Nov 2 2003, 12:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that picture looks tight with the 13s vogues tires. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
But they dont make them anymore on 13s sizes. :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Oct 29 2003, 10:13 AM
> *5.20's are a beautiful tire but that say the whitewall turns brown fast. *


 Yeah the more recent ones did.
But years ago they were fine. I never had a problem with any of my earlier sets going brown, only the ones made in more recent times.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kdub_@Nov 2 2003, 07:11 AM
> *could someone post a picture of a 5.20 on a rim? i'd like to see it..*


 5.20-13  :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Nov 11 2003, 07:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Nov 11 2003, 07:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kdub_@Nov 2 2003, 07:11 AM
> *could someone post a picture of a 5.20 on a rim? i'd like to see it..*


5.20-13  :biggrin:  







[/b][/quote]
damn you lucky homie very few riders have 5.20's
you drive on them alot?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

No....not really


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Nov 11 2003, 01:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dayton roller @ Nov 11 2003, 01:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you lucky homie very few riders have 5.20's
you drive on them alot?[/b][/quote]
Am I missing something here??  last time I checked 5.20's were hella easy to get. A-1 tires in Sacramento had a shit load laying around last time I was there.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Nov 11 2003, 07:29 AM
> *No....not really*


 72 spoke daytons
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Nov 11 2003, 07:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Nov 11 2003, 07:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I missing something here??  last time I checked 5.20's were hella easy to get. A-1 tires in Sacramento had a shit load laying around last time I was there.[/b][/quote]
i guess it depends on were you live cause it's a hell of alot harder to get a set on the east coast then the west coast.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Get ahold of A-1 Tires in Sacramento, CA. they're on 3500 Broadway. They'll give you a hell of a deal and they'll ship anywhere. They used to advertise on LRM a while back :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 11 2003, 07:35 AM
> *Get ahold of A-1 Tires in Sacramento, CA. they're on 3500 Broadway. They'll give you a hell of a deal and they'll ship anywhere. They used to advertise on LRM a while back :biggrin:*


 alot of people afraid to roll them on the streets but id roll them.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Nov 11 2003, 01:31 AM
> *72 spoke daytons
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:*


I luv them mutha fuccas :biggrin: 



Last edited by 1morecutty at Nov 11 2003, 01:42 AM


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Nov 11 2003, 01:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dayton roller @ Nov 11 2003, 01:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 11 2003, 07:35 AM
> *Get ahold of A-1 Tires in Sacramento, CA. they're on 3500 Broadway. They'll give you a hell of a deal and they'll ship anywhere. They used to advertise on LRM a while back :biggrin:*


alot of people afraid to roll them on the streets but id roll them.[/b][/quote]
Yeah, I've heard that if you even burn rubber, you run the risk of popping them. Then my cousin in San Diego told me he rolled them everywhere on a caddy and no probs. I plan on getting some for my '54 for that OG look


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC+Nov 11 2003, 04:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BROWN SOCIETY CC @ Nov 11 2003, 04:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard that if you even burn rubber, you run the risk of popping them. Then my cousin in San Diego told me he rolled them everywhere on a caddy and no probs. I plan on getting some for my '54 for that OG look [/b][/quote]
Yes. It's a bias-ply tire and isn't really rated for these 2+ ton behemoths we're mounting them on.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS+Nov 11 2003, 05:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS @ Nov 11 2003, 05:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It's a bias-ply tire and isn't really rated for these 2+ ton behemoths we're mounting them on.[/b][/quote]
Unless you drive your big-ass Caddy or Ford or Chevy like a small sports car doing sharp turns and peeling out you should be ok!
I had 5.20-14 on my 53 CHEVY SEDAN AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM EVEN IN THE FREEWAY  :biggrin:


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

I drove my old '64 EVERY DAY OF THE YEAR for nearly ten years on 5.20's (not the same set obviously) with no dramas whatsoever.
I don't know why everybody's making out like these things are so fragile. True, they're not as robust as a modern radial, but you take that into consideration with your driving style.
They were even OK to hop with.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS+Nov 11 2003, 05:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS @ Nov 11 2003, 05:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It's a bias-ply tire and isn't really rated for these 2+ ton behemoths we're mounting them on.[/b][/quote]
but then again 155/80R13's aren't either


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 11 2003, 01:35 AM
> *Get ahold of A-1 Tires in Sacramento, CA. they're on 3500 Broadway. They'll give you a hell of a deal and they'll ship anywhere. They used to advertise on LRM a while back :biggrin:*


 would you happen to have the number to there? i know a couple of people including myself that want sets :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Nov 11 2003, 10:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Nov 11 2003, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 11 2003, 01:35 AM
> *Get ahold of A-1 Tires in Sacramento, CA. they're on 3500 Broadway. They'll give you a hell of a deal and they'll ship anywhere. They used to advertise on LRM a while back :biggrin:*


would you happen to have the number to there? i know a couple of people including myself that want sets :0[/b][/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

http://www.aonetire.com


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 16 2003, 06:10 AM
> *http://www.aonetire.com*


 Do they carry 5.20s I went in there but I didnt see them :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutlass+Nov 16 2003, 05:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Baller 82cutlass @ Nov 16 2003, 05:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Nov 16 2003, 06:10 AM
> *http://www.aonetire.com*


Do they carry 5.20s I went in there but I didnt see them :0[/b][/quote]

they knew you were coming :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by Joost.... at Nov 16 2003, 06:14 PM


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Nov 16 2003, 12:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Nov 16 2003, 12:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they knew you were coming :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i guess i am going to have to call to find out


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SIR_HOP_ALOT (Dec 18, 2003)

yo does any one have some 5.20s for sale 

post em up to if you can


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

BACK FROM THE DEAD.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 29 2005, 11:12 PM~3913226
> *BACK FROM THE DEAD.
> *



we here are 3 sets of 5.20x14 with skinny white walls.


i got 2 more sets, one on my glasshouse, and one set wrapped around some daytons.







if 5.20's are dead, then i have a graveyard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

daily driven.



sometimes.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

coker tire is producing the 5:20's in a 4 ply,best of both! shit 15 years ago i remember taking my 64 wagon out after it sat for a long time and my tires were squared :roflmao: (flat spot) took me about a half mile before they rode smooth..
and nothing compares to the 5:20 look


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Sep 30 2005, 05:42 PM~3918191
> *coker tire is producing the 5:20's in a 4 ply,best of both! shit 15 years ago i remember taking my 64 wagon out after it sat for a long time and my tires were squared :roflmao: (flat spot) took me about a half mile before they rode smooth..
> and nothing compares to the 5:20 look
> *



coker is making some ugly ass 5.20's




sure, they look better than radials, but they dont look nothing like the Sportways.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 30 2005, 06:37 AM~3915000
> *we here are 3 sets of 5.20x14 with skinny white walls.
> i got 2 more sets, one on my glasshouse, and one set wrapped around some daytons.
> if 5.20's are dead, then i have a graveyard.
> ...


another


----------



## TEXASBIGBODY (Jun 9, 2005)

JOE'S IMPALA PARTS AND WHEEL IN EL PASO TEXAS GOTS THEM. 5.20 PREMIUM SPORTS. :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: ANYBODY IN EL PASO OR FROM ANYWHERE NEEDS SOME NICE OG WIRE WHEELS CHROME OR ANY COLOR YOU WANT HOLLA AT US!! GREAT DEALS!!!!! (915) 775-9962


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASBIGBODY_@Oct 6 2005, 02:34 PM~3953872
> *JOE'S IMPALA PARTS AND WHEEL IN EL PASO TEXAS GOTS THEM. 5.20 PREMIUM SPORTS. :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  ANYBODY IN EL PASO OR FROM ANYWHERE NEEDS SOME NICE OG WIRE WHEELS CHROME OR ANY COLOR YOU WANT HOLLA AT US!! GREAT DEALS!!!!! (915) 775-9962
> *



:uh: :uh: 


are they the brand new Premium Sports?


----------



## KentuckyGbody (Aug 28, 2005)

Notorious, of course not. They are not as good as yours. Everyone elses shit is junk. I havent been here long at all and every thread with you in it is your posts bragging about all the shit you have whether its aircraft equipment, or fucking tires its always the same story. That along with the cynical comments you make to members proves you have a personality disorder with an inferiority complex. 

I'm out.


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 29 2003, 03:47 PM~1225994
> *I KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM.
> I HAVE 13" 5.20'S W/ EXTENDED W/W PLENTY OF SETS
> AND 14 5.20'S REGULAR ONLY TWO SETS
> ...


a bro how much you asking for 14 in set of 5.20s


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KentuckyGbody_@Oct 7 2005, 12:14 PM~3959740
> *Notorious, of course not. They are not as good as yours. Everyone elses shit is junk. I havent been here long at all and every thread with you in it is your posts bragging about all the shit you have whether its aircraft equipment, or fucking tires its always the same story. That along with the cynical comments you make to members proves you have a personality disorder with an inferiority complex.
> 
> I'm out.
> *



wow, thanks.


now fuck off bitch. hide behind a fake ass name like all the other pussys.



my point was "are they new, or old" because alot of people on LIL get ripped off by fakes, an unsuspecting member might send money for something that isnt what they think it is.



sounds like you are jealous, let me guess, you got a $1000 g-body with china wheels and radials, and CCE pumps (if you are from Kentucky). instead of hiding behind a fake ass name, lets see who you really are bitch boy (or girl).


----------



## KentuckyGbody (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for proving my point. 

No, I'm not jealous of anything you have. I hate the way you act about it..an aristocratic lowrider. If you were actually trying to help some of "those" people with $1000 gbodys, I wouldnt have even called you on it. But you continue to act as if you are the lowrider authority or some shit. Seems like a poor little rich boy trying to make up for his small pecker by trying to show off his goods. 

As far as the hiding comment, can you explain? I know I'm from Kentucky and all, but I don't quite grasp what you mean. This is my LIL login. 


And I have yet to call you out of your name....I'm not one for e beef, Mr. Internet Toughguy....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KentuckyGbody_@Oct 7 2005, 01:27 PM~3960130
> *Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> No, I'm not jealous of anything you have. I hate the way you act about it..an aristocratic lowrider. If you were actually trying to help some of "those" people with $1000 gbodys, I wouldnt have even called you on it.  But you continue to act as if you are the lowrider authority or some shit. Seems like a poor little rich boy trying to make up for his small pecker by trying to show off his goods.
> ...


Actually, Jason is Very Helpful. Thanks again Jason for taking your time getting my order placed today. Good Talkin to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 7 2005, 10:41 AM~3959877
> *wow, thanks.
> now fuck off bitch. hide behind a fake ass name like all the other pussys.
> my point was "are they new, or old" because alot of people on LIL get ripped off by fakes, an unsuspecting member might send money for something that isnt what they think it is.
> ...



Yep, Jason has always been  with me. I haven't bought anything from him, because I have what he has :0 :0 , BUT if I needed something he will get it for me.....


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KentuckyGbody_@Oct 7 2005, 01:27 PM~3960130
> *Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> No, I'm not jealous of anything you have. I hate the way you act about it..an aristocratic lowrider. If you were actually trying to help some of "those" people with $1000 gbodys, I wouldnt have even called you on it.  But you continue to act as if you are the lowrider authority or some shit. Seems like a poor little rich boy trying to make up for his small pecker by trying to show off his goods.
> ...



well, im not rich, and im not a boy.



like i said before, there are alot of people ripping off LIL members, and if someone says "we are selling 5.20's" then the people need to know if they are the real deal, or the remakes.


if someone makes a topic that says "post pics of your tattoo's" are you gonna get your panties in a bind if i post pics that are nice. dont worry about me or what i post, all i want to do is see people get fair deals and not get fucked over.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 7 2005, 12:22 PM~3960526
> * all i want to do is see people get fair deals and not get fucked over.
> *



I got fuct over. I ordered 5.20's for my Cutlass, and they sent my 5 20's. I have a spare in the trunk :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 02:27 PM~3960562
> *I got fuct over. I ordered 5.20's for my Cutlass, and they sent my 5 20's. I have a spare in the trunk :angry:  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 01:37 PM~3960187
> *Yep, Jason has always been   with me. I haven't bought anything from him, because I have what he has :0  :0 , BUT if I needed something he will get it for me.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Jason is has his opinions on things and he's very open about things. yeah he can be blunt sometimes bt oh well... Some people don't like that but I have more respect for someone like him who is open about what he's thinking... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 7 2005, 03:16 PM~3960807
> *Jason is has his opinions on things and he's very open about things. yeah he can be blunt sometimes bt oh well... Some people don't like that but I have more respect for someone  like him who is open about what he's thinking... :thumbsup:
> *



well, that is true.



but your just easy to get along with anyway. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2005, 11:31 AM~3960160
> *Actually, Jason is Very Helpful. Thanks again Jason for taking your time getting my order placed today. Good Talkin to you.
> *


Jason is just being Jason......... I think your confusing hating on people with just speaking his mind. Plus he has helped me out on parts a time or two. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KentuckyGbody_@Oct 7 2005, 12:14 PM~3959740
> *Notorious, of course not. They are not as good as yours. Everyone elses shit is junk. I havent been here long at all and every thread with you in it is your posts bragging about all the shit you have whether its aircraft equipment, or fucking tires its always the same story. That along with the cynical comments you make to members proves you have a personality disorder with an inferiority complex.
> 
> I'm out.
> *


Most of the posts and topics Jason has posted are very educational. I don't view any of it as bragging.. He's sharing some aspects of lowriding he loves... You can't argue that Jason dosn't know his stuff because *he does know his stuff.... * I know that... he talks with many people out west who have been lowriding for decades not years. How do I know that...? I talk to a few of those people as well and they have mentioned him many times and have had nothing but nice things to say about Jason.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 02:27 PM~3960562
> *I got fuct over. I ordered 5.20's for my Cutlass, and they sent my 5 20's. I have a spare in the trunk :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 7 2005, 01:16 PM~3960807
> *Jason is has his opinions on things and he's very open about things. yeah he can be blunt sometimes bt oh well... Some people don't like that but I have more respect for someone  like him who is open about what he's thinking... :thumbsup:
> *



I think you are an asshole, and you don't know 1 thing about aircraft hydraulics... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 7 2005, 01:41 PM~3960926
> *Most of the posts and topics Jason has posted are very educational. I don't view any of it as bragging..  He's sharing some aspects of lowriding he loves...  You can't argue that Jason dosn't know his stuff because he does know his stuff....  I know that... he talks with many people out west who have been lowriding for decades not years. How do I know that...? I talk to a few of those people as well and they have mentioned him many times and have had nothing but nice things to say about Jason.
> *



Does he know when the 67 will be done?? :0 :0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 7 2005, 05:52 PM~3961953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in the loop on that one...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 7 2005, 05:11 PM~3962611
> *HAHAHa...  :roflmao: What's new? You know once I finish the pumps this winter and post that in my little thread I'm going to have to give you a hard time if you want any...... J/K
> I am in the loop on that one...
> *




Damn you guys are conspiring :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

We'll be Pesco brothers :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 07:22 PM~3962678
> *Damn you guys are conspiring :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: Maybe...

Pesco Brothers huh...? what's that I don't know anything about aircraft hydraulics...?? J/P :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

when I read through this thread and the title I think to myself hmmmm there must be some statisitics on 5.20's dying....


here's what I found..

*5.20's Death Statistics for 2004*

Blowouts 120 a year
Nails 148 a year
Spike Strips 24 a year
Natural Causes 200 a year

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 7 2005, 07:31 PM~3962733
> *when I read through this thread and the title I think to myself hmmmm there must be some statisitics on 5.20's dying....
> here's what I found..
> 
> ...


how many do you figga 
have worn out side walls like mine from 3 wheel'n??
:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Oct 7 2005, 09:23 PM~3963268
> *how many do you figga
> have worn out side walls like mine from 3 wheel'n??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



lol...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 30 2005, 08:37 AM~3915000
> *we here are 3 sets of 5.20x14 with skinny white walls.
> i got 2 more sets, one on my glasshouse, and one set wrapped around some daytons.
> if 5.20's are dead, then i have a graveyard.
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 69_caprice (Oct 9, 2005)

I HEARD THAT COKER TIRE CARRIES THEM BUT IM NOT SURE WHO MAKES THEM I THINK I HEARD FIRESTONE NOT SURE BUT CALL THEM AND THEY WILL TELL U.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69_caprice_@Oct 15 2005, 05:22 PM~4006634
> *I HEARD THAT COKER TIRE CARRIES THEM BUT IM NOT SURE WHO MAKES THEM I THINK I HEARD FIRESTONE NOT SURE BUT CALL THEM AND THEY WILL TELL U.
> *



the ones from Coker arent all that great looking. The small white wall is 5/8", the Premium Sportway was only 1/2". I know its only 1/8" difference, but its VERY noticable. The ribs on the sidewalls are different and the worst part of all THE TREAD IS WIDER.



BUT THEY SURE DO BEAT RADIAL TIRES.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=313148]
here are the tires the ogs and the coker brand


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 15 2005, 07:15 PM~4007040
> *[attachmentid=313148]
> here are the tires the ogs and the coker brand
> *



hey, you've got a set of the new ones right??


can you take a pic of the tread pattern after they were mounted on the wheel, i saw a set mounted when I was in LA, they looked decent, but still wider than an old 5.20. 


but its better than radial for sure.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 15 2005, 04:15 PM~4007040
> *[attachmentid=313148]
> here are the tires the ogs and the coker brand
> *


Glad I didnt wait for the cokers to come out


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 15 2005, 05:45 PM~4007135
> *hey, you've got a set of the new ones right??
> can you take a pic of the tread pattern after they were mounted on the wheel, i saw a set mounted when I was in LA, they looked decent, but still wider than an old 5.20.
> but its better than radial for sure.
> *


[attachmentid=313932]
heres a pic of it mounted...... ill try to take another pic of just the tread


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 15 2005, 11:11 PM~4008995
> *[attachmentid=313932]
> heres a pic of it mounted...... ill try to take another pic of just the tread
> *


WHICH ONES YOU LIKE BETTER? THE ONES YOU GOT OFF ME OR THE COKERS??


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Oct 18 2005, 12:08 PM~4022985
> *WHICH ONES YOU LIKE BETTER? THE ONES YOU GOT OFF ME OR THE COKERS??
> *


i like them both but nothing beats the og shit :biggrin:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 30 2005, 06:40 AM~3915004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate you. :angry: 










































just because i dont have that car sittin on those rims and tires.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Oct 19 2005, 10:36 PM~4035732
> *i hate you.  :angry:
> just because i dont have that car sittin on those rims and tires.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 22 2005, 07:33 PM~4052281
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

[HAVE PATIENCE, THEY WILL BE PRODUCED AGAIN. :biggrin:


What's up with this? Jason bought the og mold to make 5.20's and he's now producting them in his backyard or at Hubbard's??????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 24 2005, 10:57 PM~4065438
> *[HAVE PATIENCE, THEY WILL BE PRODUCED AGAIN.  :biggrin:
> What's up with this? Jason bought the og mold to make 5.20's and he's now producting them in his backyard or at Hubbard's??????? :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:  :angry: i wish :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

there a add in the new lrm for them i dunno if they still not steel belted tho dont say or if they legit


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t.t.m.f.t. uffin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 25 2005, 01:57 AM~4065438
> *[HAVE PATIENCE, THEY WILL BE PRODUCED AGAIN.  :biggrin:
> What's up with this? Jason bought the og mold to make 5.20's and he's now producting them in his backyard or at Hubbard's??????? :0  :0  :0
> *



Dont we all wish. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

just got my tires from jester. good looking out tim on the spare  :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 27 2005, 04:33 PM~4084978
> *Dont we all wish.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You never know, miracles do happen!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332983]
t.t.f.t. :biggrin:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Somebody told me they are making a 5:20 sportway called the "lowrider special", and they told me it looked identical to the og except the tread patch was wider and the tire was a radial. :dunno: Anybody?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Oct 31 2005, 08:50 PM~4110202
> *Somebody told me they are making a 5:20 sportway called the "lowrider special", and they told me it looked identical to the og except the tread patch was wider and the tire was a radial.  :dunno: Anybody?
> *


[attachmentid=333713] 
this is the new one its a lowrider series and its not a radial i think its a 4 ply or 2 ply one or the other the tread is wider than the og


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=333715]
here is the two tire treads one the og and the other is the lowrider series


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=333715]
the og one with a 1inch white wall


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 31 2005, 04:15 PM~4109230
> *[attachmentid=332983]
> t.t.f.t. :biggrin:
> *



You are welcome!! :biggrin:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 1 2005, 02:55 AM~4111979
> *[attachmentid=333715]
> here is the two tire treads one the og and the other is the lowrider series
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the info bro!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 1 2005, 05:33 PM~4116092
> *:thumbsup:  Thanks for the info bro!
> *


  ANYTIME


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

I think coker tire is offering 5.20s again, they're the company that makes the redline tires for hotrodders and restorers, They also make old style wire wheels.
Look them up in hotrod type magazines, or in the new LRM.

I love the way 5.20s HISSS on the street. 

AIN'T NOTHIN LIKE THE REAL THING. BUY SOME 5.20S PUT THEM ON ASET OF 14X7 CRAGER SUPERSPORTS AND PUT THEM ON YOUR GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Nov 2 2005, 11:58 AM~4121224
> *I think coker tire is offering 5.20s again, they're the company that makes the redline tires for hotrodders and restorers, They also make old style wire wheels.
> Look them up in hotrod type magazines, or in the new LRM.
> 
> ...


that's what i had back i the day, except it was a 76 cutlass. Those sportways woud always end up matchig my tan paint when the whitewalls got dirty........


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Nov 2 2005, 10:58 AM~4121224
> *....BUY SOME 5.20S PUT THEM ON A SET OF 14X7 CRAGER SUPERSPORTS AND PUT THEM ON YOUR GLASSHOUSE.
> *


yeaaahhhh :biggrin: ... gotta love the yellow brown walls :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

anymore rides on 5.20zz??


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=336689]
ON THE NEW 5.20S


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 3 2005, 07:22 PM~4131555
> *[attachmentid=336689]
> ON THE NEW 5.20S
> *


How do they ride bro? Do you get flat spots on them when theyre cold? Howabut roll resistance? My old ones always seemed to ride like they were flat, even with 55lbs them, and they looked way more pumped up than 175/70's at 55lbs.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's one more on sportways & cragars................


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

where can i get those wider 5.20's?


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Nov 3 2005, 08:05 PM~4133192
> *where can i get those wider 5.20's?
> *



I JUST FOUND SOME 14'S WITH THE 1" WHITE WALL.

I DO STILL HAVE 100 13" WITH 1" WIHTE WALL TIRES.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 4 2005, 12:01 AM~4133161
> *Here's one more on sportways & cragars................
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 3 2005, 09:56 PM~4133118
> *How do they ride bro? Do you get flat spots on them when theyre cold? Howabut roll resistance? My old ones always seemed to ride like they were flat, even with  55lbs  them, and they looked way more pumped up than 175/70's at 55lbs.
> *


they ride pretty good as far as flat spots i havent felt or seen any


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Nov 4 2005, 11:03 AM~4136181
> *I JUST FOUND SOME 14'S WITH THE 1" WHITE WALL.
> 
> I DO STILL HAVE 100 13" WITH 1" WIHTE WALL TIRES.
> *


 :0 i gona have to pick up some 14 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Nov 3 2005, 10:05 PM~4133192
> *where can i get those wider 5.20's?
> *


coker tires has the wider one but for the ogs hit up jester :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 3 2005, 10:01 PM~4133161
> *Here's one more on sportways & cragars................
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm wondering which of the two has a higher treadwear rating? If the newer ones last longer i'll sure as hell put those on! I loved my og's but damn those fuckers would be gone in three months, i would only drive my shit about 400 miles average in that time!........


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

I HAVE A QUESTION FOR 5.20 LOVERS IN HERE. I BOY GOT A SET OF 5.60 13" SKINNY WHITES FOR 80 BUCKS BUT WHEN I LOOKED AT THE THEM THEY SAID SPECIAL PREMIUM WITH A WIERD DESIGN ON THEM,DOES ANYBODY NO OF THESE TIRES?ARE THEY ANY GOOD ?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 19 2005, 12:07 PM~4436669
> *I HAVE A QUESTION FOR 5.20 LOVERS IN HERE. I BOY GOT A SET OF 5.60 13" SKINNY WHITES FOR 80 BUCKS BUT WHEN I LOOKED AT THE THEM THEY SAID SPECIAL PREMIUM WITH A WIERD DESIGN ON THEM,DOES ANYBODY NO OF THESE TIRES?ARE THEY ANY GOOD ?
> *


probably the ones they made in Texas  the tread was wierd, but they did last a long time. i had some 14"'s on my stock wheels a long time ago  
now this is what a 13 should look like :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 09:24 PM~4440173
> *probably the ones they made in Texas  the tread was wierd, but they did last a long time. i had some 14"'s on my stock wheels a long time ago
> now this is what a 13 should look like :biggrin:
> *


dman thats what im talkin about those yours? any for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 20 2005, 01:19 AM~4441833
> *dman thats what im talkin about those yours? any for sale? :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THOSE ARE MINE. MY GIRLFRIEND GOT THOSE CHINA RIMS AND THE 5.20'S FOR ME AS AN EARLY CHRISTMAS GIFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 20 2005, 11:13 AM~4443501
> *YEAH THOSE ARE MINE. MY GIRLFRIEND GOT THOSE CHINA RIMS AND THE 5.20'S FOR ME AS AN EARLY CHRISTMAS GIFT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

east side rider where u get your cookers from? a local place? whats the price of them? im lookin to get new tires reall soon to replace my remingtons


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 01:38 PM~4444364
> *east side rider where u get your cookers from? a local place? whats the price of them? im lookin to get new tires reall soon to replace my remingtons
> *


car show or place a order with coker them selfs (cost on the tires are i belive 305.00 if you order them and pick them up at the goodguys car show if not i think its some thing like 355.00 with shippin


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wow pricy i was hopein around the 200 range..whats the tread wear suposto last how many miles?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 01:49 PM~4444426
> *wow pricy i was hopein around the 200 range..whats the tread wear suposto last how many miles?
> *


they last longer ive been riding on mines for a minute now. hit up jester on this forum he sells the og 5.20s for like 150.00 plus shipping


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya but im like everyone else i think there to fragle for a daily the OG 520s is there a guy at the goodguys u order them from?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

well thell have them there but to secure your new 5.20s its better to place a order


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i mean who do u order from to pick em up at the goodguys? is there a certan guy there?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

or i could sell u a set of remingtons that i have brand new just layin around j/k :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do u have some?? brand new? the fat rized white? i wouldent mind gettin nother set


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 01:59 PM~4444470
> *i mean who do u order from to pick em up at the goodguys? is there a certan guy there?
> *


i ordered my tires from coker i belive the dudes name was frank not to sure, but hell ask you if you want to get them delived or picked up a the show


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 02:02 PM~4444481
> *do u have some?? brand new? the fat rized white? i wouldent mind gettin nother set
> *


yeah i have two sets and two spares brand new but not selling them homie (fat whites :biggrin: )


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin: remingotns i havent used thes yet still got the lil nipples on the tires i need new ones for my all chrome rims


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 02:04 PM~4444503
> *:biggrin:  remingotns i havent used thes yet still got the lil nipples on the tires i need new ones for my all chrome rims
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my chrom rims with remingtons all 3 sets of my rims got remingtons..u sure u dont wana sell one set!?? :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 02:09 PM~4444538
> *my chrom rims with remingtons all 3 sets of my rims got remingtons..u sure u dont wana sell one set!?? :biggrin:
> *


youll be the first to know if i sell any


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 29 2003, 10:53 AM~1224673
> *yeah if i find another set of 520s ill get them  :cheesy:
> *


 whats up . :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 20 2005, 02:54 PM~4444448
> *they last longer ive been riding on mines for a minute now. hit up jester on this forum he sells the og 5.20s for like 150.00 plus shipping
> *


 get me some i'll give you $200.00 for some 520x13 1/2 white wall and 520's 14 1/2 whtie wall i'll make $250.00


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 21 2005, 08:31 AM~4450415
> *get me some i'll give you $200.00 for some 520x13 1/2 white wall  and 520's 14 1/2 whtie wall i'll make $250.00
> *


hit up jester he has them but not in skinny white wall only in fat


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 21 2005, 04:57 PM~4453540
> *hit up jester he has them but not in skinny white wall only in fat
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY PIC'S


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 22 2005, 12:37 PM~4459454
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY PIC'S
> *


GO TO PAGE 6 ON THIS FORUM ....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 21 2005, 07:27 AM~4450396
> *whats up . :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt for 5.20s


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 26 2005, 02:53 AM~4483811
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ttt for 5.20s
> *


 TTT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

i love my 520s got mine from the tint shop with my daytons and got fucked out of my hammer


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Jan 5 2006, 05:31 AM~4552483
> *i love my 520s got mine from the tint shop with my daytons and got fucked out of my hammer
> *


r those blems or non blems


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Jan 5 2006, 07:31 AM~4552483
> *i love my 520s got mine from the tint shop with my daytons and got fucked out of my hammer
> *


HOW LONG AGO........


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Jan 5 2006, 07:31 AM~4552483
> *i love my 520s got mine from the tint shop with my daytons and got fucked out of my hammer
> *


nice.... nothin like rollin on a 5.20


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

coker vintage tire out of cali carries the sport ways and fire stone there on the net and they have 13s


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPERIOR CC_@Jan 7 2006, 09:50 AM~4566748
> *coker vintage tire out of cali carries the sport ways and fire stone there on the net and they have 13s
> *



its already been debated. the coker sportways are alot wider and are not a true 5.20. and the white wall is larger.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I picked up my new old stock 5.20's this past week. Good Lookin out Chris. :biggrin:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2006, 07:13 AM~4566799
> *its already been debated. the coker sportways are alot wider and are not a true 5.20. and the white wall is larger.
> *


but the fact that they are available means that radial tires once again are only for imports and minitrucks. 

what's funny is that so many people jumped on the 175/70 look in recent years, a tire that doesn't have the classic look at all because of it's wide, square shape. there's obviously two kinds of people out there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2006, 10:27 AM~4567240
> *I picked up my new old stock  5.20's this past week. Good Lookin out Chris. :biggrin:
> *


damn those are fuckin badass :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 02:32 PM~4567818
> *damn those are fuckin badass  :uh:
> *


Thanks bro, my homie sold them to me for $500/pair..Good Deal you think for 5.20's?

They still have the premium sportway tags on them too...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 7 2006, 05:34 PM~4568691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2006, 04:34 PM~4568691
> *Thanks bro, my homie sold them to me for $500/pair..Good Deal you think for 5.20's?
> 
> They still have the premium sportway tags on them too...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You're nuts!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2006, 11:37 PM~4570464
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 9 2006, 01:55 PM~4579094
> *:roflmao:
> *



  I got 30 5.20's :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2006, 03:34 PM~4579635
> *    I got 30 5.20's  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Are you serious? Damn! Now I know why there is shortages on them. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2006, 10:27 AM~4567240
> *I picked up my new old stock  5.20's this past week. Good Lookin out Chris. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 9 2006, 05:20 PM~4580463
> *Are you serious? Damn! Now I know why there is shortages on them. :biggrin:
> *



Its funny. As soon as I got to LA, I had a chance to get a few sets of them, all non blem. Even though they havent been made in along time, they are out there and can be bought very easily. If a cracker from NC can end up with 30 of them (more coming), over half being NOS non-blems, then I think anyone who "cant" find them isnt looking hard enough.


But, all of mine are 14's. I prefer 14" 5.20's over any tire there is, so that makes it easier for me I guess.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jan 9 2006, 03:25 PM~4580495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting for you to reply Rod.By the way I was just reminded to thank you again for looking out


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 5 2006, 12:07 PM~4553449
> *r those blems or non blems
> *


dont no but the r derty :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 6 2006, 08:04 PM~4563705
> *HOW LONG AGO........
> *


hell i got them n 2000
for 2gs


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 9 2006, 10:43 PM~4583466
> *I was waiting for you to reply Rod.By the way I was just reminded to thank you again for looking out
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin: 13's :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2006, 02:34 PM~4579635
> *    I got 30 5.20's  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



30 sets of 5.20's, 50 equalizers, 215 Pesco pumps, 355 filters, 75 zigzags, primered 67, stock 76, 1 set China wires, and a whole lotta Lifestyle tats. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 10 2006, 10:20 AM~4585636
> *30 sets of 5.20's, 50 equalizers, 215 Pesco pumps, 355 filters, 75 zigzags, primered 67, stock 76, 1 set China wires, and a whole lotta Lifestyle tats.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

:biggrin: 

I have a set of 35 X 18 Toyos on my Suburban.... non blems


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2006, 10:43 PM~4582534
> *Its funny. As soon as I got to LA, I had a chance to get a few sets of them, all non blem. Even though they havent been made in along time, they are out there and can be bought very easily. If a cracker from NC can end up with 30 of them (more coming), over half being NOS non-blems, then I think anyone who "cant" find them isnt looking hard enough.
> But, all of mine are 14's. I prefer 14" 5.20's over any tire there is, so that makes it easier for me I guess.
> *


I'll stick with my radials for the road.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 10 2006, 12:20 PM~4585636
> *30 sets of 5.20's, 50 equalizers, 215 Pesco pumps, 355 filters, 75 zigzags, primered 67, stock 76, 1 set China wires, and a whole lotta Lifestyle tats.  :biggrin:
> *



AND THATS BEING MODEST :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 10 2006, 10:20 AM~4585636
> *30 sets of 5.20's, 50 equalizers, 215 Pesco pumps, 355 filters, 75 zigzags, primered 67, stock 76, 1 set China wires, and a whole lotta Lifestyle tats.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 10 2006, 09:20 AM~4585636
> *30 sets of 5.20's, 50 equalizers, 215 Pesco pumps, 355 filters, 75 zigzags, primered 67, stock 76, 1 set China wires, and a whole lotta Lifestyle tats.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 10 2006, 12:14 PM~4586047
> *AND THATS BEING MODEST  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I know, I didn't mention that you have every Zenith ko from 1961 until present $15K Danny D paint, and a NOS IDIDIT bug zapper for your front porch :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 10 2006, 03:50 PM~4587250
> * NOS IDIDIT bug zapper for your front porch :biggrin:
> *


WTF! :roflmao:


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

I DONT SEE THE DIFFERENCE FROM 5.20S AND REGULAR WHITE WALLS :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm bored and there is no one to e bang with :angry:


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 10 2006, 10:20 AM~4585636
> *30 sets of 5.20's, 50 equalizers, 215 Pesco pumps, 355 filters, 75 zigzags, primered 67, stock 76, 1 set China wires, and a whole lotta Lifestyle tats.  :biggrin:
> *



haha ownnnnnnnnned :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Jan 10 2006, 02:48 PM~4587821
> *I DONT SEE THE DIFFERENCE FROM 5.20S AND REGULAR WHITE WALLS :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Jan 10 2006, 04:48 PM~4587821
> *I DONT SEE THE DIFFERENCE FROM 5.20S AND REGULAR WHITE WALLS :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by independent_@Jan 10 2006, 11:03 PM~4590615
> *haha ownnnnnnnnned :roflmao:
> *



how is that owned.



he did forget to mention, the zeniths, daytons, and the MULTIPLE set of Zenith knock offs that I've got NOS and Zenith chips that I've got MULTIPLE SETS of that are NOS that are NO LONGER MADE.





but I will keep it modest.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Jan 10 2006, 04:48 PM~4587821
> *I DONT SEE THE DIFFERENCE FROM 5.20S AND REGULAR WHITE WALLS :dunno:
> *


Safety factor difference... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2006, 10:01 AM~4593546
> *how is that owned.
> he did forget to mention, the zeniths, daytons, and the MULTIPLE set of Zenith knock offs that I've got NOS and Zenith chips that I've got MULTIPLE SETS of that are NOS that are NO LONGER MADE.
> but I will keep it modest.
> *


YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO MODEST-76 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 11 2006, 12:06 PM~4593572
> *YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO MODEST-76 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its in the works as we speak..lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 11 2006, 12:06 PM~4593572
> *YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME TO MODEST-76 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I should contact Gary. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I've got a mental problem, I cant quit collecting stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2006, 11:34 AM~4593741
> *I should contact Gary.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I've got a mental problem, I cant quit collecting stuff.
> *



How about collecting a finished car??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2006, 04:06 PM~4595059
> *How about collecting a finished car??? :biggrin:
> *



IM TRYING. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2006, 01:06 PM~4595059
> *How about collecting a finished car??? :biggrin:
> *



Wow B I saw your finished car on Crenshaw the other day.


























































































Oh wait that was 3 years ago my bad


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2006, 10:01 AM~4593546
> *how is that owned.
> he did forget to mention, the zeniths, daytons, and the MULTIPLE set of Zenith knock offs that I've got NOS and Zenith chips that I've got MULTIPLE SETS of that are NOS that are NO LONGER MADE.
> but I will keep it modest.
> *



he forgot to, but you sure didn't


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2006, 05:30 PM~4595739
> *Wow B I saw your finished car on Crenshaw the other day.
> Oh wait that was 3 years ago my bad
> *



was he dressed up????????????????????























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


now, I know I am asking for it..................


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

the ones in the front are REAL Daytons.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Jan 10 2006, 02:48 PM~4587821
> *I DONT SEE THE DIFFERENCE FROM 5.20S AND REGULAR WHITE WALLS :dunno:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2006, 04:30 PM~4595739
> *Wow B I saw your finished car on Crenshaw the other day.
> Oh wait that was 3 years ago my bad
> *



Umm, my car will be finished soon. I now have the right people involved in the project. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 08:39 AM~4601801
> *Umm, my car will be finished soon. I now have the right people involved in the project.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you sold it????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 11:42 AM~4601815
> *you sold it?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 10:42 AM~4601815
> *you sold it?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No, but I have people supporting that are in positions to get things accomplished :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 08:45 AM~4601823
> *No, but I have people supporting that are in positions to get things accomplished :biggrin:
> *



Jack Daniels? Cuz thats what your gonna need to get your car painted lol rumor has it your painter looks to throw a few back lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 11:45 AM~4601823
> *No, but I have people supporting that are in positions to get things accomplished :biggrin:
> *



I will send my car to LA if you supervise the project. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 10:46 AM~4601832
> *Jack Daniels? Cuz thats what your gonna need to get your car painted lol rumor has it your painter looks to throw a few back lol
> *



Mario is the best of the best...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2006, 02:06 PM~4595059
> *How about collecting a finished car??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2006, 10:46 AM~4601833
> *I will send my car to LA if you supervise the project.  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Truth is sometimes it takes more than one person to get a car done. That is why Lifestyle has a commitee, and that is why their cars come out they way they do. It is a group effort. :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 08:50 AM~4601858
> *Truth is sometimes it takes more than one person to get a car done. That is why Lifestyle has a commitee, and that is why their cars come out they way they do. It is a group effort. :uh:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 10:46 AM~4601832
> *Jack Daniels? Cuz thats what your gonna need to get your car painted lol rumor has it your painter looks to throw a few back lol
> *



Mario has partyed a lot, but it is those instances that made this famous :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

THIS IS TOPIC ABOUT 5.20'S.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2006, 10:55 AM~4601896
> *THIS IS TOPIC ABOUT 5.20'S.
> *


not anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2006, 10:55 AM~4601896
> *THIS IS TOPIC ABOUT 5.20'S.
> *



O, I have 5.20's tambien :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 11:56 AM~4601902
> *O, I have 5.20's tambien :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW, I KNOW. :biggrin: 


IM ALMOST DONE COLLECTING SHIT, I WAS COUNTING MY PAINT MONEY LAST NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

I love this car, and it has 5.20's so it is pertinent to the topic :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2006, 10:58 AM~4601916
> *I KNOW, I KNOW.  :biggrin:
> IM ALMOST DONE COLLECTING SHIT, I WAS COUNTING MY PAINT MONEY LAST NIGHT.  :biggrin:
> *


I am sure your car will be to the best of standards J :biggrin: 
I just like to give you a hrad time about your addiction :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2006, 10:58 AM~4601916
> *I KNOW, I KNOW.  :biggrin:
> IM ALMOST DONE COLLECTING SHIT, I WAS COUNTING MY PAINT MONEY LAST NIGHT.  :biggrin:
> *



still wrapping frame on 67??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 12:06 PM~4601974
> *still wrapping frame on 67??
> *


:roflmao: WTF!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 12 2006, 11:05 AM~4601968
> *:ugh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Brent, here is what a 1959 Chevy Impala looks like


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 12:06 PM~4601974
> *still wrapping frame on 67??
> *



UMMMM, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




BUT YOU ARE CORRECT, "BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS" IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 09:23 AM~4602065
> *Brent, here is what a 1959 Chevy Impala looks like
> *



yup good job you know your years  this is a 59 too


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 11:50 AM~4602236
> *yup good job you know your years   this is a 59 too
> *



Look at Drastic Bean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 05:33 PM~4604382
> *Look at Drastic Bean  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you notice my bald head...... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 11:56 AM~4601902
> *O, I have 5.20's tambien :biggrin:
> *


you have $5.20......?????


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2006, 10:59 AM~4601919
> *I love this car, and it has 5.20's so it is pertinent to the topic :biggrin:
> *


man that fuckers bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 13 2006, 05:20 PM~4614054
> *
> *


That whitewall looks good to me. Are those the new ones?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 13 2006, 05:39 PM~4614190
> *That whitewall looks good to me.  Are those the new ones?
> *


nope OG's from king of rimz :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

tiny little blem on one though   it aint nothing though still brand new


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 13 2006, 08:44 PM~4614236
> *nope OG's from king of rimz :biggrin:
> *



whats up with the ones you said you got from the homie Mike?????????


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 13 2006, 08:16 PM~4615141
> *whats up with the ones you said you got from the homie Mike?????????
> *


never ended up coming through


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 13 2006, 08:46 PM~4615327
> *never ended up coming through
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 13 2006, 11:46 PM~4615327
> *never ended up coming through
> *



YEAH, THEM TIRES YOU WANTED WERE AT JOHNS SHOP WHEN I WAS THERE, MIKE SAID SOMEONE WANTED THEM AND NEVER CAME BACK TO GET THEM, SO HE GAVE THEM TO ME. I GOTTA LOVE MY UNCLE MIKE


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 13 2006, 06:51 PM~4614287
> *tiny little blem on one though    it aint nothing though still brand new
> *


For sale?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 15 2006, 12:09 AM~4623512
> *For sale?
> *


na homie just mounted them on new zeniths..they will be going on my car forsure


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 13 2006, 06:44 PM~4614236
> *nope OG's from king of rimz :biggrin:
> *


ANOTHER SET OF O.G. ONES IN 13'S :cheesy:


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

HIT ME UP IF THOSE ARE FOR SALE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Jan 17 2006, 09:25 AM~4639819
> *HIT ME UP IF THOSE ARE FOR SALE
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil waiting


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ok og 520's have 1/2 white wall new one 5/8 inch can anyone really tell the difference by looking? i mean thats like very very little


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2006, 03:24 AM~4646951
> *ok og 520's have 1/2 white wall new one 5/8 inch can anyone really tell the difference by looking? i mean thats like very very little
> *



I can............. :uh:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2006, 02:24 AM~4646951
> *ok og 520's have 1/2 white wall new one 5/8 inch can anyone really tell the difference by looking? i mean thats like very very little
> *


not really


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

I DONT GET IT WUTS THE DIFFERENCE FROM 5.20S AND REGULAR WHITE WALLS.THE ONLY THING I GET IS THAT 5.20S ARE SHITTIER CAUSE THEY FUCK UP UP AFTER A WHILE.SO Y DO PEOPLE STILL WANT THEM I KNOW THERE OLD SCHOOL BUT COME ON THERE SHITTY DONT MEAN 2 OFFEND ANY 1 ROLLIN ON THEM I JUST HAD TO GET THAT OFF MY SHEST(LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ SAID) :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Jan 19 2006, 05:11 PM~4659696
> *I DONT GET IT WUTS THE DIFFERENCE FROM 5.20S AND REGULAR WHITE WALLS.THE ONLY THING I GET IS THAT 5.20S ARE SHITTIER CAUSE THEY FUCK UP UP AFTER A WHILE.SO Y DO PEOPLE STILL WANT THEM I KNOW THERE OLD SCHOOL BUT COME ON THERE SHITTY DONT MEAN 2 OFFEND ANY 1 ROLLIN ON THEM I JUST HAD TO GET THAT OFF MY SHEST(LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ SAID) :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *



if you dont already know, then you wont understand

and if you dont know anything about them how can you say they are shitty.


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2006, 03:14 PM~4659722
> *if you dont already know, then you wont understand
> 
> and if you dont know anything about them how can you say they are shitty.
> *


CAUSE I HERE PEOPLE TALKIN ALOT OF SHIT ABOUT THEM FOOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Jan 19 2006, 05:23 PM~4659786
> *CAUSE I HERE PEOPLE TALKIN ALOT OF SHIT ABOUT THEM FOOL
> *



you are the fool.



just because you hear something dont mean you know shit. i hear a ferrari is fast, but you dont see me talking about them. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt
4
5.20s


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

im bored 
[attachmentid=439473]


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 28 2006, 12:18 AM~4721018
> *im bored
> [attachmentid=439473]
> *



that truck is bad ass.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2006, 11:47 AM~4722963
> *that truck is bad ass.
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=440072]
:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2006, 12:24 AM~4646951
> *ok og 520's have 1/2 white wall new one 5/8 inch can anyone really tell the difference by looking? i mean thats like very very little
> *



I can totally tell the difference between a 1/2 whitewall and 5/8 inch. I think the 1/2 whitewall makes the tire look like crap. I like the 5/8 inch whitewall that is on the og premium sportway 560's.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Jan 19 2006, 11:11 PM~4659696
> *I DONT GET IT WUTS THE DIFFERENCE FROM 5.20S AND REGULAR WHITE WALLS.THE ONLY THING I GET IS THAT 5.20S ARE SHITTIER CAUSE THEY FUCK UP UP AFTER A WHILE.SO Y DO PEOPLE STILL WANT THEM I KNOW THERE OLD SCHOOL BUT COME ON THERE SHITTY DONT MEAN 2 OFFEND ANY 1 ROLLIN ON THEM I JUST HAD TO GET THAT OFF MY SHEST(LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ SAID) :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *



you dont even know the difference between 5.20s and 155/80s yet you call yourself layitlow`s king under youre avatar :uh: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT
4
THE
5.20S
:biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

lovin that longbed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 29 2006, 09:23 AM~4727596
> *you dont even know the difference between 5.20s and 155/80s yet you call yourself layitlow`s king under youre avatar  :uh:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *



dont waste your time on that KID, he is a dumb fucking kid who makes retarded off topic posts all the time.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2006, 08:26 AM~4951766
> *dont waste your time on that KID, he is a dumb fucking kid who makes retarded off topic posts all the time.
> *


 Sometimes people like that make me just
:banghead: :dunno: so i let the shit go, cause he's gonna find out one way or another.























Or maybe not


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jan 28 2006, 02:30 PM~4723869
> *[attachmentid=440072]
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

5.20's are  

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2006, 12:28 PM~4952669
> *5.20's are
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2006, 10:11 AM~4953012
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2006, 12:11 PM~4953012
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I like the fact that thay are expensive. Not everyone can have them lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2006, 01:23 PM~4953113
> *I like the fact that thay are expensive. Not everyone can have them lol
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2006, 11:23 AM~4953113
> *I like the fact that thay are expensive. Not everyone can have them lol
> *


KIND OF LIKE CONVERTIBLE BIG BLOCK 63S HUH


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2006, 12:27 PM~4953148
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> *



Well you have a set, but mediocre Lowriders like Lone Star can't afford them. Hell, he even rolls on Daytons made in Dayton, China lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 01:27 PM~4953158
> *KIND OF LIKE CONVERTIBLE BIG BLOCK 63S HUH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 12:27 PM~4953158
> *KIND OF LIKE CONVERTIBLE BIG BLOCK 63S HUH
> *



no, I am just a street rider tambien. Hoping to one day roll my 63 down Richmond avenue


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2006, 01:28 PM~4953168
> *Well you have a set, but mediocre Lowriders like Lone Star can't afford them. Hell, he even rolls on Daytons made in Dayton, China lol
> *


:uh: 

:nono:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

China Wires with Lowrider series Tires, comes with a free Dinsmore Repop. all this for $185.59 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2006, 01:33 PM~4953210
> *China Wires with Lowrider series Tires, comes with a free Dinsmore Repop. all this for $185.59 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIPPINIT, Spanky



Spanky needs a new set of tires. His car has been in the paint shop so long, the tires cracked..lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2006, 11:28 AM~4953168
> *Well you have a set, but mediocre Lowriders like Lone Star can't afford them. Hell, he even rolls on Daytons made in Dayton, China lol
> *


YEA MY POCKETS ARENT DEEP ENUFF TO ACTUALLY PRODUCE A LOWRIDER, SO IM GONNA START JUST COLLECTING STUFF.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Mar 1 2006, 01:35 PM~4953220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Go collect some money, you jackass.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 12:42 PM~4953276
> *YEA MY POCKETS ARENT DEEP ENUFF TO ACTUALLY PRODUCE A LOWRIDER, SO IM GONNA START JUST COLLECTING STUFF.
> *



:0 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2006, 11:47 AM~4953323
> *:uh: Spanky is gonna get some new exhaust.
> :uh:  Go collect some money, you jackass.
> *


U WANT ME TO POST A PIC OF THE CHECK I WRITE NEXT WEEK FOR 7800


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 12:48 PM~4953331
> *U WANT ME TO POST A PIC OF THE CHECK I WRITE NEXT WEEK FOR 7800
> *




baller...payin off the truck



sell me your 22's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 1 2006, 11:49 AM~4953345
> *baller...payin off the truck
> sell me your 22's
> *


FOR THE TAHOEE, HOW MUCH U GOT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i need some 5.20s. how much they going for? :biggrin: and do they come with colorbars? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DIPPINIT SAID HE WILL SELL HIS 520 WITH COLOR BAR, AND OG ZENITH SPINNERS AND HE WILL EVEN THROW IN A POWER WINDOW SETUP. THATS BALLIN RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2006, 12:52 PM~4953372
> *i need some 5.20s. how much they going for? :biggrin: and do they come with colorbars? :0
> *



Damn, 5.20's color bar and Sancos :0 :0 

64 is gonna be the shit :biggrin: 

When you come down south you can fly a Premier plaque lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 10:54 AM~4953386
> *DIPPINIT SAID HE WILL SELL HIS 520 WITH COLOR BAR, AND OG ZENITH SPINNERS AND HE WILL EVEN THROW IN A POWER WINDOW SETUP. THATS BALLIN RIGHT THERE.
> *


with side to side vent switch?? :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 1 2006, 12:55 PM~4953395
> *with side to side vent switch??  :cheesy:
> *


I think there are more side to side switches in glass cases than in cars lol. 

damn collectors kill it for the riders :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 12:54 PM~4953386
> *DIPPINIT SAID HE WILL SELL HIS 520 WITH COLOR BAR, AND OG ZENITH SPINNERS AND HE WILL EVEN THROW IN A POWER WINDOW SETUP. THATS BALLIN RIGHT THERE.
> *



:0 :0 
Damn, Lone is a baller. Tahoe on 22's, 64 rag narrowed rear end, real D's, accumulaters, y todo los pinches options


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CAN I BE DOWN WITH PREMIER


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 01:01 PM~4953448
> *CAN I BE DOWN WITH PREMIER
> *


Sure, the plaque is in the mail. 
Since Imma buy ur car, it will already have the plaque
Seth can't be down, his exhaust is not NOS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2006, 12:05 PM~4953500
> *Sure, the plaque is in the mail.
> Since Imma buy ur car, it will already have the plaque
> Seth can't be down, his exhaust is not NOS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2006, 02:05 PM~4953500
> *Sure, the plaque is in the mail.
> Since Imma buy ur car, it will already have the plaque
> Seth can't be down, his exhaust is not NOS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

can anyone tell me who puts together the cross laced zeniths.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 07:18 PM~4955730
> *can anyone tell me who puts together the cross laced zeniths.
> *


Dayton does.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I read that at the sema show, Coker had the display on the 5.20's, they make em..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Mar 1 2006, 07:35 PM~4955853
> *I read that at the sema show, Coker had the display on the 5.20's, they make em..
> *


They have been for sometime, a couple years now.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Mar 1 2006, 07:35 PM~4955853
> *I read that at the sema show, Coker had the display on the 5.20's, they make em..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I will have a few 5.20's for sale this weekend at Pomona. These are tires I didn't want ship to people. You will have to see them to see if you want them. My partner will be in row 11 by the beer truck :biggrin: and the only tree by space 50. He will have with him about 20 tires. Check them out and make some offers.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Oct 29 2003, 11:13 AM~1224912
> *5.20's are a beautiful tire but that say the whitewall turns brown fast.
> *


THEY DO!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 1 2006, 07:18 PM~4955730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


some guy at Zenith. I watched a guy lacing up a set. Lacing wheels would drive me insane all day.


I got a set of 13" x-laced Zeniths on their way for my homie, I'll post up pics when they get here, they are shipping with my new set of 72 spoke Z's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Mar 1 2006, 07:35 PM~4955853
> *I read that at the sema show, Coker had the display on the 5.20's, they make em..
> *


yep, they say 5.20 on them, but they are more like 7.20.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 11:11 AM~4959771
> *yep, they say 5.20 on them, but they are more like 7.20.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 11:08 AM~4959754
> *
> I got a set of 13" x-laced Zeniths on their way for my homie, I'll post up pics when they get here, they are shipping with my new set of 72 spoke Z's.
> *



Lifestyle allows cross lace???


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 2 2006, 12:20 PM~4959808
> *Lifestyle allows cross lace???
> *



they are not for my car. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 12:50 PM~4960076
> *they are not for my car.  :uh:  :uh:
> *





> *I got a set of 13" x-laced Zeniths on their way for my homie, I'll post up pics when they get here, they are shipping with my new set of 72 spoke Z's.  *


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 11:51 AM~4960089
> *
> *


Orale Pues, thnaks for clearing that up eh. Too many words confuses me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 2 2006, 12:56 PM~4960122
> *Orale Pues, thnaks for clearing that up eh. Too many words confuses me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'll be back in LA soon, my 76 will be leaving soon to go out there. I got everything all lined up and almost ready to go. So Im gonna come out to check it out as its coming along.



You dont have to dress up for me this time, hell you can even dress shitty like me if you would like to. J/K, my wife bought me some nice clothes to wear, I still got a stock pile of black t-shirts, they are just all brand new now. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 2 2006, 10:56 AM~4960122
> *Orale Pues, thnaks for clearing that up eh. Too many words confuses me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 12:09 PM~4960266
> *I'll be back in LA soon, my 76 will be leaving soon to go out there. I got everything all lined up and almost ready to go. So Im gonna come out to check it out as its coming along.
> You dont have to dress up for me this time, hell you can even dress shitty like me if you would like to. J/K, my wife bought me some nice clothes to wear, I still got a stock pile of black t-shirts, they are just all brand new now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 2 2006, 01:38 PM~4960491
> *:biggrin:
> *



You can always be a homie and buy me a drink, but make sure its water, thats ALL I drink anymore.  



except for milk. :uh:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 01:08 PM~4959754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> some guy at Zenith. I watched a guy lacing up a set. Lacing wheels would drive me insane all day.
> I got a set of 13" x-laced Zeniths on their way for my homie, I'll post up pics when they get here, they are shipping with my new set of 72 spoke Z's.
> *


Hey, I think I know that guy :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Mar 2 2006, 03:31 PM~4961242
> *Hey, I think I know that guy :0  :cheesy:
> *



thats my main motherfuckin homie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 01:31 PM~4960916
> *You can always be a homie and buy me a drink, but make sure its water, thats ALL I drink anymore.
> except for milk.  :uh:
> *



:0 :0 


Ur too young to retire

We'll have shots of Tequila


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 09:08 AM~4959754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> some guy at Zenith. I watched a guy lacing up a set. Lacing wheels would drive me insane all day.
> I got a set of 13" x-laced Zeniths on their way for my homie, I'll post up pics when they get here, they are shipping with my new set of 72 spoke Z's.
> *



They will be getting ship next week.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Mar 2 2006, 12:31 PM~4961242
> *Hey, I think I know that guy :0  :cheesy:
> *




Got your tires at my house waiting for your rims to be finished.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Mar 2 2006, 05:29 PM~4961586
> *Got your tires at my house waiting for your rims to be finished.
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 2 2006, 03:45 PM~4961328
> *:0  :0
> Ur too young to retire
> 
> ...



fuck that, Ive made alot of positive changes in my life, to make my life better and happier, and drinking water is just one of them.


no more alcohol for me, unless its damn hot outside and im offered a beer.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 3 2006, 12:10 AM~4964268
> *fuck that, Ive made alot of positive changes in my life, to make my life better and happier, and drinking water is just one of them.
> no more alcohol for me, unless its damn hot outside and im offered a beer.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 11:10 PM~4964268
> *fuck that, Ive made alot of positive changes in my life, to make my life better and happier, and drinking water is just one of them.
> no more alcohol for me, unless its damn hot outside and im offered a beer.
> *


quitter... :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 11:10 PM~4964268
> *fuck that, Ive made alot of positive changes in my life, to make my life better and happier, and drinking water is just one of them.
> no more alcohol for me, unless its damn hot outside and im offered a beer.
> *


*THAT DONT MAKE SENSE, LIKE ***** USING DILDOS.* :uh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 10:10 PM~4964268
> *fuck that, Ive made alot of positive changes in my life, to make my life better and happier, and drinking water is just one of them.
> no more alcohol for me, unless its damn hot outside and im offered a beer.
> *


Rehab is for quitters


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 3 2006, 04:42 PM~4969933
> *Rehab is for quitters
> *


*YOU LOOK LIKE YOU COULD USE A COOL ONE MY FRIEND.*


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 3 2006, 07:30 PM~4971240
> *
> *


HAHA I DIDNT MENTION AN ICECOLD ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 3 2006, 08:11 PM~4972619
> *
> *


THOSE ARNT GOING ON YOUR 64 RAG ARNT THEY :angry: 


:biggrin:

EDIT: YOUR 54


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Mar 3 2006, 09:16 PM~4973060
> *THOSE ARNT GOING ON YOUR 64 RAG ARNT THEY  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



HAHAHAH Nope, not the rag. I hate putting them on the 54 but what else am I gonna do with them? :uh: If they don't look good enuff when IM done I'll get some new ones or else run crossbars and 14s.


----------

